# I'm STEAMING! (Wooden fork hits restoration tip)



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

Folks who work with wood know that to "get a dent out", steam the dent.

The dent is wood that has been depressed, and needs to be rejuvenated/plumped up with a hotshot of H2O.

Without a doubt, steam it out!

That's my tip o' my tongue today :wave:


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Great tip!! I use water, or steam to raise dents in pool cues all the time. Works great.

Todd


----------



## YHY slinger (Aug 18, 2014)

Yep. It will work.


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

GrayWolf said:


> Great tip!! I use water, or steam to raise dents in pool cues all the time. Works great.
> 
> Todd


Thanks, Todd

Mike


----------



## Bajaja (May 13, 2011)

I love this forum and I love you people. Every day I found and learn something new, I will try it as soon as possible!!!!


----------



## POI (Dec 5, 2014)

WE used this at a reproduction furnature Mfgr I worked at during School. It works. Great tip.

POI


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

One time I put some junk paper and cardboard behind my target to stop my ammo from ricocheting. Turned out that one of those "junk" items was a bubble-wrapped envelope that still contained a brand new fork from "Fish" in England (remember him?). It was the ever-popular (at the time) "Fish Hunter". Later, after I'd discovered my idiocy, I wanted to trade it. Steamed it. Dents -- there were two -- disappeared. So it worked for me. Good tip, Thwack!


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

I steam

You steam

 We all steam

The fork ding


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

Dayhiker said:


> One time I put some junk paper and cardboard behind my target to stop my ammo from ricocheting. Turned out that one of those "junk" items was a bubble-wrapped envelope that still contained a brand new fork from "Fish" in England (remember him?). It was the ever-popular (at the time) "Fish Hunter". Later, after I'd discovered my idiocy, I wanted to trade it. Steamed it. Dents -- there were two -- disappeared. So it worked for me. Good tip, Thwack!


My pleasure, brother. Glad to find that THWACK!s tip o' the tongue helped you.

Yes, I remember "Fish" very well indeed - he agreed to a trade, one of his "Hunters" for one of my slingshots, but never consummated the deal and played "hard to get". Some folks said, basically, that he's not computer literate, that his old lady handles the computer/business end, etc., etc., but as it turns out, there were several others who had problems with him.

Enjoy the new year, my friend :wave:


----------

